# 8mth Red front feet turning outwards



## Kratosharb (Nov 21, 2013)

Really starting to get concerned, my grandpuppy front feet are really starting to turn outwards very noticeably. He is 8 mths old, around 55lbs, built like a freight train, large head, chest and shoulders, not sure if this is normal, never owned a pit before, my son moved back home and brought him with him and we have fallen in love with him, hoping someone might know about this. Going to take to vet but wanted to calm myself and family's nerves from concern. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You or your son wouldnt be in or from tx would ya?

The dog paws soumd like they're "easty westy". Its a structure fault. It can cause pain in the dog later on in life.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Try posting a picture so we can see it! There could be a bone growth issue or it could be genetic. Does it seem to hurt him? I think this is more common in American bullies and not American pit bull terriers.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just Tap Pits said:


> You or your son wouldnt be in or from tx would ya?
> 
> Ahh. I didn't think of that!


----------



## Kratosharb (Nov 21, 2013)

No we are in florida


----------



## Kratosharb (Nov 21, 2013)

How do I post a picture


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> Just Tap Pits said:
> 
> 
> > You or your son wouldnt be in or from tx would ya?
> ...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Kratosharb said:


> How do I post a picture


Upload to photo bucket copy the img link then post it here


----------



## Kratosharb (Nov 21, 2013)

*Pic of my reds poor little feet*

zpsd63756ba.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/Viper2828/image_zpsd63756ba.jpg

Please let me know if it works


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Easty westy. But that looks like it hurts

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes he looks exactly how I thought he would down to the face. Hes easty westy. Theres nothing you can do about it. Just watch him as he matures for pain when walking.


----------

